# A whole pile of colby babies!!



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

My newest additions!!! This is the biggest colby litter I've had, ever!! There were 12 in all, with 10 surviving!! I'm just waiting, impatiently for them to start walking around!! They are 2 weeks old!!
This is daddy... Willy .... 








Here is momma... Bodie ...









Here are the girls... 4 beautiful girls, with one looking like it will be black or maybe seal but no brindle stripes are showing yet...









Here are the boys.. 5 brindles, 2 tans, and 1 that is looking to be black or seal...









and a couple of group shots!!

























Here is the pedigree for those that are interested!! I do believe I have a few show prospects in this group!! Daddy will be showing alot next year!! Momma is a spoiled rotten house dog that pouts if she has to do much so I'm not sure if I want to tackle getting her in shape..lol in In the ped, dehlia and bodie are bellymate sisters..
ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [299960] :: WILLIAM/DEHLIA


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

omg they are adorable, that one your holding in the last picture i love the face markings on, hows momma doin with such a large litter? cant wait for more pics as they grow, thanks for sharing these


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

That picture above of momma is from today!!! She is doing beyond outstanding!!! Her weight is right about normal!! Course she is a spoiled brat..lol

Thank you!! They are gorgeous!! Don't think I've had a black colby before, so I'm wondering if the brindle stripes will show up as they get older!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are super cute! I can't wait to see them grow


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh wow! I love the fawn colored ones with the black masks.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I love me some Colby dogs! The parents are freakin gorgeous, Stacia; those pups are going to be stunning as well! I can't wait to see all of them grow up. Let me guess.... You're keeping most of them aren't you?? HAHAHA 
I







thems!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG they are so darn cute.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Welllll... people do tend to wonder why/how I have so many dogs..lmao 

I'm soo looking forward to the growly, stumbling stage!! I'm actually realllllyyy liking the little tan male that is lounging on top in the group photos..lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow so cute. I hope to see one of them turn out seal colored i like it a lot. Think you'll have a few showing?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Phenom litter... I know you got great colby stock right off the tree, so them apples aught to be nice and fresh  I spotted one girl on the far right looks like she might has some light brindle around her face, I like the black or seal pup trying to walk over her. 

BUT ALL AND ALL 100% great dogs for any colby program, esspecially because they are from proven stock


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Congrats on the litter and everyone's health staying intact!!! But didn't anyone ever tell you that unless you have enough pups for all of us, then don't bring them to the table? Oh, that's candy, sorry LOL!!! Beautiful pups indeed.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

They are beautiful. I can't wait for more pics. Congrats on those cute babies


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh wow LOVE these pup can't wait to see them grow!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Stacia, can I have one pretty please!?!? Lol great pups


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! I'm soo excited to have soo many this time!! Usually we don't have alot to look over and choose..lmao Rudy you should be seeing ohhh at least 2 or 3..lol


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

Love Pit Puppies


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i wants one lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Oh wow! I love the fawn colored ones with the black masks.


yea.. those are my fav .. gonna be some perty doggies


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Lady those are some good looking pups! So which one are you sending to me? LOL


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I will be taking all of them. Thank you. lol.


----------

